# Aprons and Cloth Napkins..



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

While I was ironing tonight (yep..still iron things) I was wondering who wears an apron and who uses cloth napkins instead of paper ones ?? I usually put an apron on in the kitchen..a full type one with the bib a and use the cloth napkins now for many years as I hate the paper napkins for eco reasons. They are so easy to make or..get them at thrift store very cheap. Anyone ??


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I wear an apron, but don't use cloth napkins, except on special occasions. My MIL uses only cloth napkins, and occasionally wears an apron. She makes both, as she is an excellent seamstress. My favorite apron was made by a gal I did some plant bartering with, a great full apron, with big pockets in the front, and ties on both sides. It is a wonderful apron to wear while harvesting out in my garden, too. I haven't sewed in a number of years, but do miss it. I can only toot my horn a little, would have no problems sewing aprons or napkins! The most challenging garment I sewed was my twin's wedding dress  I was 23 at the time, so nothing seemed very tough after that.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Sometimes I wear an apron that was a lovely gift, so very pretty. I am very lucky to have some that my Grandmother made. For all nice dinners or when I have company, I do pull out cloth napkins, I have a lot of them. One day I saw the prettiest ones for Christmas, with gold threads running throughout with pine cones and needles... they were new but at the thrift store. Most of the damask and Linen ones I have were indeed from a thrift store over past years. For the most special occasions I have a handmade lace one, very old with matching napkins. I use a cloth table cloth or lace on my table every day. I tried to switch to vinyl as my hubby suggested and I just can't do it. I would rather wash the ones I have then put plastic on my table.  I still think there is elegance in the linens, laces and fabrics of the past! My company, when I get them out here, always comment on how special they feel when served upon them. I can recall my Grandma out gardening in a bonnet that was like what her Mother wore. Yes, napkins and aprons bring back special memories!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Have a lot of both, wear aprons mostly for guests or when I'm doing special food. The 60's had some really great ones, and I watch I Love Lucy with no sound just to see her aprons. Love linen or cotton napkins, but am getting persnikety about people greasing the old ones. I'm the only one in the family allowed to wash our linens. I'm basically addicted to old linens, table cloths, dresser scarves, I just can't get enough.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I use cloth napkins everyday and have for good many years, When kids were little I could not get oil cloth for the table anymore and was using cheap cloths and kids started wiping hands on the corners of the cloth. So started using napkins. OVer 50 years ago. That first dozen was getting darn bad and I got another dozen at thift. That old table was such it had to have some on it. Since then I have gotten at thrifts table clothes and napkins and I have a variety of them. Not spend much. 

I have not wore an apron in years. Wear jeans and just have not. Have a few yet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have a fondness for old linens also. i have my mothers cloths and napkins aprons etc. also grandmothers and what i have collected myself. always wear an apron when cooking. a fancy one for entertaining. i do not use cloth napkins anymore(about all i do is take them out and admire them)

i always used them until one night about a year or so ago i went out to dinner with a guy who was a visiting minister to the church i use to attend. it was a fancy restaurant with cloth napkins. toward the end of the meal(good thing too) he blew his nose in the napkin. i nearly barfed right there. just haven't been able to put out a cloth napkin since without thinking of it. most people this would not bother i suppose but i have a weak stomach for some things. ~Georgia.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I wear an apron... I probably should wear a bib too


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I do both. No paper napkins here for 10 years or so. I've made some napkins, bought a few new (on sale of course) but most are auction or thrift shop buys. I love old linens and have a nice selection of 1940's - 1960's high quality linens. I get them cheap because they have to be ironed. The ones with stains or holes get made into napkins or tea towels. Linen brocade tea towels what luxury!!

I have a collection of 1950-60's cross-stitched half aprons but I wear a bib apron in the kitchen and sometimes to the garden and occasionally to church oops.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I use both. It's taken me many years to get in the habit of putting on an apron. I use cloth napkins for eco reasons.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I do both. It's cheaper and I like the feel too. I'm messy with the cooking so need the apron to help save my clothing.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

We use cloth napkins exclusively. I don't wear an apron when I cook, but it's not a bad idea....


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a few aprons but I don't use them. I use a lot of homemade cloth napkins.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Butcher style bib apron, cloth napkins rarely.

My mom had given me a twill butcher style apron, but after one washing it was a little narrow on top. Just hate it when half of you is hanging out, even tho' you're dressed! (And I'm not a big person!)

Anyway, I used that as a pattern, made it wider on top, and love the coverage! WalMart carries a good selection of heavier weight prints that work well for aprons. (I'd go elsewhere, but there isn't any elsewhere here!)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We use flour sack cloths as napkins..and everything else too.
I drape them over my rising dough, wrap new bread loaves in them, wrap food in them to put in the cooler.. everything!

I wear aprons to market and I am going to make this apron..(go almost halfway down the page... the white 'scarf' topped apron)
http://aspiring-homemaker.blogspot.com/search/label/Sewing Projects
For wearing to market next year.

I was at the thrift store today and I found a beautiful white sheet with Delft (sp) blue trim along the edge. It is scalloped and flowery trim and just gorgeous. I spent the $0.89to get it and that will be my apron. The beautiful trim along the bottom and down the sides of the scarf top and maybe along the waistband too. Sew it on so that it hangs below the waist.
And I am going to Scotchguard it with about 12 cans of Scotchguard too.

I am going to be making winter skirts to wear and I think I will want aprons to wear over them as well. I will use them as my practice for making that beautiful one.

Oh and I wear a cheap red and white striped big apron for butchering.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Chickenista... I loved that apron... and the Edwardian skirt and coat that was a little ways further down the page!! Loverly stuff.

As for me... I have an apron, I just forget to use it. I really was glad I put it on when I did my grape jelly though or I would have trashed out a t-shirt. I think I need a few more... and perhaps even start looking the thrift stores for table clothes and napkins. Holidays shouldn't be the only time the table gets dressed.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Cloth napkins here for years unless we are in the car eating chicken or something! Also for eco reasons. I do wear an apron when canning as I am SO messy! My very classy aunt wears an apron while cooking, always. Keeps her clothes clean, but she uses paper napkins.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I wear aprons everyday, especially when going out in the garden, there is always something to harvest, and the apron is so handy. (Besides canning almost daily these days) Haven't used cloth napkins much, just been the habit to use paper- but cloth is the goal.
chickenista, great website! very elegant.... very nice cardigan pattern on that website too-


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I wear aprons and always have. I have cloth napkins but we rarely use them because most of what I have left are antiques and not suitable for daily use. I need to break down and buy some nice fabric and make more.

Side story: I make my table cloths. I have one for when my table is stretched out to 9 feet that I embroidered on and use for family gatherings. A few weeks ago we had one and my MIL somehow managed to drip blackberry syrup (from a cobbler) diagonally across it. She suggested I just make another stain going the opposite way and pretend like it was intentional. I am still trying to get it out. The tablecloth is a muslin color.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I always wear aprons, the bib type, and I sew them from a 1949 pattern. Yes, we use cloth napkins and table cloths, too, but usually just the napkins when we have company. (Most guests won't use them, they say they "don't want to get them dirty". I tell them that's what they are for!!) A tablecloth of some kind is always on the table, though............every day is special at our house! 

I have a wonderful collection of old linens from the 1920-50's. Those old linens are so colorful and they wash wonderfully! The ones with fruits or cherries on them are my favorites. I have about 80 tablecloths, and about 75 sets of napkins. Yep - I'm crazy about old linens!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I stopped at a garage sale on the way home from work yesterday and found linens! I bought 4 placemats, 6 red napkins, 6 green napkins, gingham apron embroidered with a huge butterfly and a hand embroidered linen table cloth that fits my dining room table. I also got 3 heavy stainless bowls & some curtains and spent $5.75. So I washed everything up today and will iron as needed tomorrow. I'm going to clean out my napkin drawer and remove some of the raggy ones and replace with the new. With just the two of us here I use placemats for daily use instead of table cloths.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I stopped at a garage sale on the way home from work yesterday and found linens! I bought 4 placemats, 6 red napkins, 6 green napkins, gingham apron embroidered with a huge butterfly and a hand embroidered linen table cloth that fits my dining room table. I also got 3 heavy stainless bowls & some curtains and spent $5.75. So I washed everything up today and will iron as needed tomorrow. I'm going to clean out my napkin drawer and remove some of the raggy ones and replace with the new. With just the two of us here I use placemats for daily use instead of table cloths.


What a score, congratulations:happy: Everything sounds just great!

My MIL also uses placemats for daily use instead of a tablecloth. She sewed multiple varieties and did a great job!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

chickenista said:


> ...And I am going to Scotchguard it with about 12 cans of Scotchguard too...


They say if you use a couple sprayings of spray starch, it keeps the spills from staining. Not sure if this would be enough for your market aprons. HTH.

Love your idea for the blue+white apron. There are some lovely sheets.

I love aprons too and always wear one for canning or heavy-duty cooking/baking, and a pretty one for company and/or holiday meals.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I wear aprons made from nice pretty bath towels for daily use. It is so nice just to be able to wipe my hands as I work. For gift aprons I make a little loop in the waist band area and thread a light weight kitchen towel through it.Seems to make even people who never wear aprons think about the idea.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

a fun apron to wear and easy to make

http://outonthetownbibs.com/apronpattern.php


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I use both aprons and cloth napkins. It's good to see other people do also. Most of my family thinks I'm weird. I also have trouble getting guest to use the napkins. They'll grap a paper towel to avoid the napkin. We use them every day. We started when I noticed my son always graping a dish towel with his snack. I make my own napkins from cotton. I own three aprons but it's not enough they always seem to be dirty. I'm a very messy cook.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

After I get dressed, my apron goes on. It doesn't come off unless I leave the house. (sometimes I forget, lol) or until I take my clothes off for a shower. I use cloth napkins too. My youngest and I sat down and made several on a sewing weekend. My oldest has a business selling aprons, http://www.etsy.com/people/sugarnspiceaprons?ref=ls_profile


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

sancraft said:


> After I get dressed, my apron goes on. It doesn't come off unless I leave the house. (sometimes I forget, lol) or until I take my clothes off for a shower. I use cloth napkins too. My youngest and I sat down and made several on a sewing weekend. My oldest has a business selling aprons, http://www.etsy.com/people/sugarnspiceaprons?ref=ls_profile


Your daughter makes beautiful aprons & hope she sells a lot of them!

Those reading this thread should go take a peak


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wear an apron when my grandkids come to visit and when I work in the garden.
I remember my grandmother always wearing hers, and I wanted my grandkids to have the same memory.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I remember Sancraft's daughter starting her sewing. She's a natural. I had not see her etsy store before, and glad to see it now.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

She is doing well. She has a second order from Bush's Baked Beans. Did some for a cupcake shop on Food Network and did some custom waitress dresses for a big NYC restaurant. I'm really proud of her.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Is she still in NY? Last you posted she was going there.
And congratulations on all her "named" sales.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

She hated NY and came back home.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sancraft said:


> She hated NY and came back home.


I KNEW she was a smart young lady


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I didn't think she was going to like it, but you have to let them test their wings. We are moving back closer to Atlanta to make it better for her business.


----------

